# Glycerin versus propylene glycol



## allane (Feb 21, 2018)

Why will some formulations use glycerin and others require propylene glycol or a mixture of both? Is one better than the other?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 21, 2018)

allane said:


> Why will some formulations use glycerin and others require propylene glycol or a mixture of both? Is one better than the other?



What are you trying to make?  Your in the bath and body forum so will need more information please


----------



## allane (Feb 21, 2018)

Shunt2011 I have been making soap for ages but my customers are requesting for lotion. I am trying to read all I can before I start. Any information Will be appreciated.

Grace


----------



## lsg (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't use propylene glycol in lotion and only use 2%-3% glycerin.  Swiftcraftymonkey has a lot of info on glycerin.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=glycerin


----------



## Cellador (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes, Swift Crafty Monkey has a ton of great info on lotion making and in-depth posts on a number of ingredients which can be used in homemade products. Also, I found Anne Watson's Smart Lotion Making to be really helpful. 
In response to your original question, I use glycerin in lotions. I have never used propylene glycol.


----------



## allane (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. I went to the link given and found lots of helpful information. I have a lot of homework ahead of me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2018)

Personally, I don't use either. I use honey  as the humectant in the lotions I make. There are other humectants available, IPM comes to mind. Glycerin pulls water from the air to moisturize the skin. If there is little moisture in the air, as in our Alpine Desert Climate here in Colorado, it takes moisture from the skin. Yee-ouch! I don't use propylene glycol either -- I get a bad reaction to it. I know others who avoid using PG. I need to check on why that is. It's certainly used in a lot of products.


----------

